# 12" Miter Saw - How many teeth?



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a Dewalt 780 (12" slider). I'm looking to upgrade my 60 tooth stock blade. I'm mainly cutting soft wood (pine) and some plywood and melamine. Should I be looking at a blade with more than 80 teeth? Or is 80 enough?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

60 to 80 is plenty---to many and the kerf will not be cleared of chips fast enough--resulting in a slower cut and burn edges.

I use 60 tooth on all of my 12" saws--I get nice clean cuts--I like a full 1/8" kerf blade


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

The blade I was looking at was a LU88R012. Not much in the way of blades here in Canada, unfortunately.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you want the best order a Forrest. I also like Freud blades. I don't like the thin kerf blades either.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you want the best order a Forrest. I also like Freud blades. I don't like the thin kerf blades either. I tried to google the number you put up but it didn't come up. Who makes it.


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

This is the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU88R01...p/B0002TUFDG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't care for thin kerf blades on mine. They can get a bit of warpage buildup IMO with heavy use and they have less carbide. I've used rough cut to 96 tooth and the 60T stays on it the most.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What kind of results are you getting cutting the melamine?


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

A 60 tooth bosch stays on mine. I have a rough cut that came with the saw that I'll put on if I'm just chopping a bunch of 2x4's or something.
No problems with the 60 tooth on softwood or plywood, but I've never cut melamine.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The best cut I ever had on melamine was when using a special double negative hooked blade, back then that blade was about 5 times the cost of a regular blade.


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe I'd be better off looking a full kerf blade with 60 or 72 teeth?

All I'm looking for is clean cuts on pine with little deflection if I'm cutting through 2x12 (laminated together).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the primary use for this blade is construction lumber--the 60 tooth will be fine--


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

If I'm cutting composites I use a 44t blade on my 12". Otherwise the 60t is a great all around blade. I like tenyru for the price and quality.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am good with 60 tooth for most everything. Contrary to others, I also like the thin kerf. Ron


----------

